# All in one CPU+GPU water cooling kit



## ALMOSTunseen (Sep 29, 2012)

I was just wondering,
Does anyone actually sell an all in one Water cooling kit, that comes with everything you need, including a waterblock for CPU and GPU? Yes I know, the problem arises, well all pcb's for GPU's are different, so what someone needs to, like XSPC, is to need to make some kind of All in one customiser, All you do, is select what CPU you have, what GPU you have, and maybe some extra stuff, like mosfet, chipset, and ram cooling, and what colour coolant/pipes you want. Then all of this comes in a box, you hook everything up, and it just works. Making DIY water cooling for first timers easy. I know that larkooler had something like this, but its only for the older Nvidia cards, such as the 200 series and the 9800's.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2012)

IMO youre better off asking some of the guys here who know more about watercooling to help throw together a kit based on your budget.

Asetek used to make kits like these a while back, supplied their kits with a generic NB and GPU waterblock. but I dunno if things have changed since then. most kits come with the basics which is just the CPU block and maybe a generic NB block, rest is pretty much upto you to pick and choose.

I pretty much plan to do the same when the time comes for me to get back into watercooling again later this year.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2012)

yes Swiftech, XSPC, EKWB, most all of them offer a kit at a discounted rate. The components need a good looking at, some are better than others, but I have gotten some really good all inclusive kits over the past year or so. Most kits wont include a GPU block, but that can be added easily enough.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, easily enough, is too much for me..... Gotta buy more pipes and connectors.
And I was looking at the asetek one, for my current 2600k and 570, but the problem is, its only a single rad, so its gonna overheat pretty quick


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2012)

connectors maybe, but the tubing comes in a single length and you cut it to fit.

Also with our help, not that big of a deal.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Sep 29, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Also with our help, not that big of a deal.


My faith in TPU 
Yeah, but don't you normally need more tubing, cause your connecting up more things?
Yeah, i'm hoping to do a full Watercooling setup, once I start full on OC'ing my new system, which is gonna have 3770k with the TT water 2.0 Pro, and an MSI gtx 680 Lightning, which I have verified is compatible with one of XSPC's full cover GPU blocks, so thats great. Then ya know, I can setup my cpu, up to 5Ghz, and chill my GPU at a steady, maybe 1200Mhz?, she'll be right.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2012)

most kits give you more than a CPU only loop requires, all you do is change the path and adjust the lengths as needed when you cut the long piece to fit.

For what you have, and plan on cooling with, I would play with what you have first. This is a big investment, and you may find you are happy with what you have already.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-760G...?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item416ad3743e

Something like that?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 30, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-760G...?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item416ad3743e
> 
> Something like that?



that looks awesome


----------



## cdawall (Sep 30, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> that looks awesome



I was tempted to order one for my HTPC and toss my swifty apogee drive II up FS


----------



## Nordic (Sep 30, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-760G...?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item416ad3743e
> 
> Something like that?



Needs bigger radiator for my needs.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 30, 2012)

james888 said:


> Needs bigger radiator for my needs.



its 47mm thick... It's plenty big for most rigs out there with decent overclocks on both cards.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 30, 2012)

cdawall said:


> its 47mm thick... It's plenty big for most rigs out there with decent overclocks on both cards.



You sure. Even for a i5 2500k at 4.5ghz and a 7970 overclocked?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 30, 2012)

james888 said:


> You sure. Even for a i5 2500k at 4.5ghz and a 7970 overclocked?



Temps would probably be high but at the same time find me better cooling that will fit in most matx and itx cases.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 30, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Temps would probably be high but at the same time find me better cooling that will fit in most matx and itx cases.



Custom watercooling....

I said it needs a bigger radiator for my needs. Sounds perfect for your needs. I thought it was an interesting component and thought I would comment.


----------



## fire_caster (Feb 18, 2013)

*water cooling noob*

hello i dont want to spend too much money because im alrdy finish to build my rig and my gpu are always overheating and i wanna cool em down its the xfx radeon 7870 card and would like to know for a good but decent pric water cooling plz help me im gonna blow up..XD


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2013)

fire_caster said:


> hello i dont want to spend too much money because im alrdy finish to build my rig and my gpu are always overheating and i wanna cool em down its the xfx radeon 7870 card and would like to know for a good but decent pric water cooling plz help me im gonna blow up..XD



Antec 620 red mod would be good and is a decent price.


----------



## fire_caster (Feb 18, 2013)

*ok*

thing is that is a cpu water cooling not a gpu...


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2013)

fire_caster said:


> thing is that is a cpu water cooling not a gpu...


Thing can be for both. The red *mod*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 20, 2013)

Did any of you guys actually get the asetek 760gc kit and can give your opinion on it? 

Cheers


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 20, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> Did any of you guys actually get the asetek 760gc kit and can give your opinion on it?
> 
> Cheers


I never actually got it, but it is a solid unit for lower power gpu's + cpu's. As it's a single 120mm radiator, once you start OC'ing, or have high power(high heat) cpu's or gpu's, the temperatures may not be the best. Although you will still probably be getting better temperatures than stock cooling.


----------



## Hood (Apr 20, 2013)

*Get Motivated*



ALMOSTunseen said:


> Yeah, easily enough, is too much for me..... Gotta buy more pipes and connectors.
> And I was looking at the asetek one, for my current 2600k and 570, but the problem is, its only a single rad, so its gonna overheat pretty quick



I don't mean to sound harsh, but it sounds like you're not ready to take the plunge, so you may want to stick with H100 or whatever.  A custom loop takes a lot of extra work, not just to install, but every time you change something or remove a part for cleaning.  It doesn't matter if it was purchased in a kit, or one piece at a time.  Seriously, if you can't be bothered to select a GPU block, 2 barbs, and a couple feet of hose, what will you do when the other 6 or 8 (or 18) problems arise?  EK has an online configurator that will show you every part that will fit your system, and if you select a wrong part it will tell you.  They also seem to be the only company with full GPU waterblocks for newer cards, and even some motherboard blocks.  I'd start with them.
  If you are limited to a 240mm radiator, Swiftech makes a new kit called the H220, which is pre-filled and ready to go, but can also have other blocks added without voiding the warranty (has a high-powered pump that can handle more components).


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 20, 2013)

Hood said:


> I don't mean to sound harsh, but it sounds like you're not ready to take the plunge, so you may want to stick with H100 or whatever.  A custom loop takes a lot of extra work, not just to install, but every time you change something or remove a part for cleaning.  It doesn't matter if it was purchased in a kit, or one piece at a time.  Seriously, if you can't be bothered to select a GPU block, 2 barbs, and a couple feet of hose, what will you do when the other 6 or 8 (or 18) problems arise?  EK has an online configurator that will show you every part that will fit your system, and if you select a wrong part it will tell you.  They also seem to be the only company with GPU waterblocks for newer cards, and even some motherboard blocks.  I'd start with them.
> If you are limited to a 240mm radiator, Swiftech makes a new kit called the H220, which is pre-filled and ready to go, but can also have other blocks added without voiding the warranty (has a high-powered pump that can handle more components).


Haha, it's ok. That post was made quite a while ago, I have a fair bit more knowledge, and motivation with watercooling now! I took the plunge, and have all my wc parts bought and ready to install in the next week or 2. Specs if you were wondering-
Heatkiller 3.0 with some nice copper barbs on it. (monsoons don't fit.. the only issue I had)
MCP-655
EK D5 mount X-RES Top 100
Monsoon Compressions
Alphacool NexXxos UT60 420mm (3.140)
4x30w-60w custom TEC cooler
Custom Mayhems anti-freeze coolant (Being made up atm)
Primochill Advanced KRT 3/8 x 5/8


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 20, 2013)

cdawall said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-760G...?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item416ad3743e
> 
> Something like that?



Hard time believing that will do anything for temperatures with only a 120mm rad.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hard time believing that will do anything for temperatures with only a 120mm rad.


From users on other forums, the info has been that it is better than stock.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 20, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> From users on other forums, the info has been that it is better than stock.



Correct. See www.overclock.net. I bought a 760GC and a 740GF but didn't installed them yet, still waiting for the vrm heatsinks.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 20, 2013)

You're Paps.pt aren't you? 
http://www.overclock.net/t/1306383/asetek-760gc-updated-with-user-feedback


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 20, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> You're Paps.pt aren't you?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1306383/asetek-760gc-updated-with-user-feedback



Yes ;-)how did you know?  and you are...?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 20, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> Yes ;-) and you are...?


Same username as here . I never posted in there.
I was just looking in that thread in regards to researching performance, and I noticed that that user was from Portugal, and had the same specs.


----------



## Hood (Apr 20, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> 4x30w-60w custom TEC cooler



Where are you using the Peltier coolers?  I hear they are inefficient and use a lot of power.  Sounds like you want your rig really running cool - are you going for high overclocks?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 20, 2013)

Hood said:


> Where are you using the Peltier coolers?  I hear they are inefficient and use a lot of power.  Sounds like you want your rig really running cool - are you going for high overclocks?


The peltiers are being used as a chiller. 2 3/8 barbs on it, water goes in hot, comes out cold. The peltier plates are cooled with heatsinks. This was custom made by Zaqwsx-










Yes, they can be inefficient and power guzzlers. It gets really hot in Australia in the summer, ambient's of 40C, meaning that radiators can sometimes not work at optimum performance. I am also going for high 24/7 overclocks, hoping for 5Ghz Stable 24/7(With turbo throttling).


----------



## Nordic (Apr 21, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hard time believing that will do anything for temperatures with only a 120mm rad.



You really don't need that much radiator space to get better than stock. Theres this guy an overclock.net who has a 2500k or 2600k with a gtx 670 overclocked on a single 120mm monsta radiator. He gets pretty good temps for better than stock.


----------



## Hood (Apr 21, 2013)

*Nice*



ALMOSTunseen said:


> The peltiers are being used as a chiller. 2 3/8 barbs on it, water goes in hot, comes out cold. The peltier plates are cooled with heatsinks. This was custom made by Zaqwsx-
> http://imageshack.us/a/img248/7656/20121118131212.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img203/8374/dsc03816v.jpg
> 
> Yes, they can be inefficient and power guzzlers. It gets really hot in Australia in the summer, ambient's of 40C, meaning that radiators can sometimes not work at optimum performance. I am also going for high 24/7 overclocks, hoping for 5Ghz Stable 24/7(With turbo throttling).



That thing is sweet!  You should do 5 GHz easily, with coolant temps way below ambient.  I like the way it's built.  With decent airflow over the heatsinks, it should work great, and if it overheats it will only melt some plastic.  Please let us know how it all works out and what your temps end up at.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

Hood said:


> That thing is sweet!  You should do 5 GHz easily, with coolant temps way below ambient.  I like the way it's built.  With decent airflow over the heatsinks, it should work great, and if it overheats it will only melt some plastic.  Please let us know how it all works out and what your temps end up at.


Thanks, When I purchased the TEC chiller, it was love at first sight . I'll have a high RPM 140 Scythe fan on angled pull(So it get some airflow into my case), and a CM Sickle flow on push.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 21, 2013)

Going way below ambient will cause condensation on components and thats not cool for electronics. You'll have to do extra insulation and protection of parts which you don't want to get into contact with water...


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Going way below ambient will cause condensation on components and thats not cool for electronics. You'll have to do extra insulation and protection of parts which you don't want to get into contact with water...


Already thought of that, this is why the wattage of the TEC's can be limited. I will be insulating if necessary though.

More on topic-
Been looking at some reviews, the 760GC seems to offer similar performance to antec Kuhler 620 mods on GPU's, despite the 760GC having a cpu to cool aswell.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 21, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Already thought of that, this is why the wattage of the TEC's can be limited. I will be insulating if necessary though.
> 
> More on topic-
> Been looking at some reviews, the 760GC seems to offer similar performance to antec Kuhler 620 mods on GPU's, despite the 760GC having a cpu to cool aswell.



Exactly. But what I am mostly after is a quiet computer. I tired of hearing vacuum cleaner when gaming.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> Exactly. But what I am mostly after is a quiet computer. I tired of hearing vacuum cleaner when gaming.


Get some noctua's if the budget allows, or just get some Gentle Typhoons.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 21, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/pny-gtx-580-liquid-cooled-gpu-and-cpu/et some noctua's if the budget allows, or just get some Gently Typhoons.



Yeah, thanks. I already have them ;-) bought one for each radiator, I hope one is enough for the 760gc, if not I'll just buy another one. I already gave :
- asetek 760gc 
- asetek 740gf 
- 2x noctua nf-f12 PWM 120mm fan 
- arctic cooling MX 04 thermal paste (I read it might be worth replacing the one that comes applied on the asetek pumps) 

I am still waiting for ;

- 2x arctic cooling VR004 heatsinks (since my gpu's are not reference model will have to cool Mosfet and ram) 
- 2x arctic cooling P9 PWM 92x25mm fan to blow some air to that area 
- 2x Gelid VGA to 4 pin PWM adapters (to connect the 92mm fans directly to the gpu) 

I surely hope everything works as it should, right now the top gpu gets to 96 degrees when gaming, I will report back when it's done.

Check a review on the 760gc

http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/pny-gtx-580-liquid-cooled-gpu-and-cpu/


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> Yeah, thanks. I already have them ;-) bought one for each radiator, I hope one is enough for the 760gc, if not I'll just buy another one. I already gave :
> - asetek 760gc
> - asetek 740gf
> - 2x noctua nf-f12 PWM 120mm fan
> ...


I don't think you will be able to connect the fans directly to the GPU, as the asetek unit uses the GPU fan header for the pump block.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 21, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I don't think you will be able to connect the fans directly to the GPU, as the asetek unit uses the GPU fan header for the pump block.



Yes you can, it has a Y connector so that both can be connected do the VGA fan connector

http://www.overclock.net/t/1306383/asetek-760gc-updated-with-user-feedback

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUHTx16ISlM - See @10.55m

My only doubt is this: what is the 2 pin connector that comes out of the cpu pump for?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> Yes you can, it has a Y connector so that both can be connected do the VGA fan connector
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1306383/asetek-760gc-updated-with-user-feedback
> 
> ...


That would probably be to plug into your CPU fan header, to view the current RPM of the pump.Just checked the manual, that is for you to plug in the Fan in that goes on the radiator.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought that also at first...but its a male connection!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> I thought that also at first...but its a male connection!


Sorry if you didn't get the edited post? It's for the fan that goes on the radiator, fans have female plugs.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 21, 2013)

Where did you check the manual? Can you please post a link?
Thanks


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

http://www.asetek.com/images/stories/support/installation-guides/asetek-installation-web.pdf
Far right hand picture, Step 7, this is their universal manual for all asetek blocks.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, ur right! Thanks!
I only ordered one fan for each rad to have the least possible noise but now I´m thinking that maybe I should have two on the 760gc, its a thicker rad that has to cool gpu+cpu, whats your opinon?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

The power of google....... Well, Mr Mendes, I don't think that push/pull would make a considerable difference, as the radiator does not have a high FPI to my knowledge.. Although it may make some difference(Maybe a couple degrees?), and if I was you, I would be doing push/pull.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 21, 2013)

How did you know my last name?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> How did you know my last name?


I am very sneaky . I did a search for push-pull on the 760gc, as I was looking for information, and a youtube comment showed up, I check the channel, and it just happened to be that user was about to watercool 2 570's. youtube user/tonebadalhoc


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 21, 2013)

Damm, are your from the CIA or something? hehehe

Regarding push-pull, I´m thinking about buying a Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm but I dont want it the spin at full speed, do you believe the pump fan connector adapts the voltage according the temperature, to reduce rpm when not needed? Or will I have to buy a 3 pin low voltage adapter of some sort, if it exists?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

I was taught very well on how to use google properly .

I believe that all newer asetek(I do not know about the 760gc) units adapt pump speed on temperature-
Yes, the 760gc does adapt fan speed on temperatures
http://www.asetek.com/liquid-temp-fan-control.html
"_Automatic Fan Control adjusts cooling for combined CPU & GPU load_"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-760G...-for-NVIDIA-GTX-470-480-570-580-/280965116990
Otherwise, both your Noctua fans should come with a low voltage adapter.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 21, 2013)

I think the 760gc has fixed pump speed, but I may be wrong.
I know about the noctuas adapters but they are 4 pin a(pwm) and the gentle typhoon AP-15 I was thinking about buying are 3 pin (non-pwm)


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> I think the 760gc has fixed pump speed, but I may be wrong.
> I know about the noctuas adapters but they are 4 pin a(pwm) and the gentle typhoon AP-15 I was thinking about buying are 3 pin (non-pwm)


Check edited previous post.
You can put 3 pin fan headers into 4 pin connectors. A 4 pin connector is exactly the same as a 3 pin, it just has an extra pin for controlling the speed(PWN). See this diagram for how to plug a 3 pin into a 4 pin.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 21, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Check edited previous post.
> You can put 3 pin fan headers into 4 pin connectors. A 4 pin connector is exactly the same as a 3 pin, it just has an extra pin for controlling the speed(PWN). See this diagram for how to plug a 3 pin into a 4 pin.
> http://www.singapore-pc-servicing.com/cpu_fan/image002.jpg



So if I put the 3 pin fan connector on a 4 pin low voltage adapter it will reduce the voltage and therefore the rpm? If so and if it was you, would you connect the GT-15 to the pump connector on to a 3 pin motherboard fan header?
Once again thanks for ur input, you are being very helpfull


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> So if I put the 3 pin fan connector on a 4 pin low voltage adapter it will reduce the voltage and therefore the rpm? If so and if it was you, would you connect the GT-15 to the pump connector on to a 3 pin motherboard fan header?
> Once again thanks for ur input, you are being very helpfull


After talking to some other people, I have some more solid advice on push-pull. They said it should make a considerable difference, and is definitely worth it.

Personally I would connect it to the motherboard, as this would allow me to make custom fan curves and adjust the RPM in the BIOS. (I do not know if your board supports that). And yes, the low voltage adapter will lower the RPM. Although if you did not want to do that, you should be able to connect them both to the asetek unit, using the included Y cable with the Noctua fans. 
Although I would run both the noctua's on the 760gc, and the gentle typhoon on just the graphics card cooler. Using 2 different fans on a radiator, can limit fan performance, as they will be running at different RPM's, and therefore causing issues to the fan in pull, as it will be getting too much/not enough air, and it will start to slow down/go faster then it's meant to, and wear the bearings.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 21, 2013)

swiftich 220, search and see reviews and videos


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> swiftich 220, search and see reviews and videos


If he wanted to invest in a full custom loop, the swiftech H220 is a very good place to start.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 21, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> After talking to some other people, I have some more solid advice on push-pull. They said it should make a considerable difference, and is definitely worth it.
> 
> Personally I would connect it to the motherboard, as this would allow me to make custom fan curves and adjust the RPM in the BIOS. (I do not know if your board supports that). And yes, the low voltage adapter will lower the RPM. Although if you did not want to do that, you should be able to connect them both to the asetek unit, using the included Y cable with the Noctua fans.
> Although I would run both the noctua's on the 760gc, and the gentle typhoon on just the graphics card cooler. Using 2 different fans on a radiator, can limit fan performance, as they will be running at different RPM's, and therefore causing issues to the fan in pull, as it will be getting too much/not enough air, and it will start to slow down/go faster then it's meant to, and wear the bearings.



Martin from Martin Liquid Lab (martinsliquidlab.org) a known independent fan/pump/wc kits reviewer says he is in favor of using different fans on radiators (check here, post 38: http://www.overclock.net/t/1376811/corsair-sp120-quiet-edition-vs-noctua-nf-f12/30#post_19805606)
Tator Tot (a overclock.net user that also seems to know about fans) says that using two NF-F12 on radiators in push-pull makes them noisy...dont know if its true, will have to check when I install everything.

My Asus P8Z68-V Pro dosent seem to be able to change the voltage on the 2 chassis fan adapters, at least in speed fan, is there another option? The Asus Q-Fan setting in BIOS is seems to work but there is no graph I can make only a turbo, a standard and a silent option, and I sure dont know the difference.
I was thinking about connecting both Noctuas NF-F12 PWM fans on the Motherboard 4 pin PWM CPU_1 and CPU_2 fan adapters and the GT-15 to the Pump fan adapter has you said.
But if you believe the noctua fans connected to the pump fan adapter would really adapt the fan speed according to temps I will do it. Where did you read that info?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> Martin from Martin Liquid Lab (martinsliquidlab.org) a known independent fan/pump/wc kits reviewer says he is in favor of using different fans on radiators (check here, post 38: http://www.overclock.net/t/1376811/corsair-sp120-quiet-edition-vs-noctua-nf-f12/30#post_19805606)
> Tator Tot (a overclock.net user that also seems to know about fans) says that using two NF-F12 on radiators in push-pull makes them noisy...dont know if its true, will have to check when I install everything.
> 
> My Asus P8Z68-V Pro dosent seem to be able to change the voltage on the 2 chassis fan adapters, at least in speed fan, is there another option? The Asus Q-Fan setting in BIOS is seems to work but there is no graph I can make only a turbo, a standard and a silent option, and I sure dont know the difference.
> ...


Well, obviously I was believing the forum myth! You should definitely listen to Martin, he has an extreme amount of knowledge on this stuff.

Try downloading Asus FanXpert, that should allow you to control the fans. This video should help-
ASUS Fan Xpert 2 Tutorial and Overview - YouTube


http://www.asetek.com/liquid-temp-fan-control.html
"Automatic Fan Control adjusts cooling for combined CPU & GPU load"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-760GC...-/280965116990


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you, I will try fanxpert. 

So I can connect the 4 pin noctuas to the 3 pin pump connector... I bought PWM fans because I thought it would be the best way to automatically control the speed and reduce the noise in a efficient way...  And now I noticed I could have bought the cheaper (and better it seems) gentle typhoons ap 15 :-( 
The only problem I see with connecting the fan to the 740gf pump connector is that that it would had to also power the pump itself and the vrm fan, has the device only gets power from the VGA fan header. Seems to me that could be too much voltage and it could damage it, what do you think?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 22, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> Thank you, I will try fanxpert.
> 
> So I can connect the 4 pin noctuas to the 3 pin pump connector... I bought PWM fans because I thought it would be the best way to automatically control the speed and reduce the noise in a efficient way...  And now I noticed I could have bought the cheaper (and better it seems) gentle typhoons ap 15 :-(
> The only problem I see with connecting the fan to the 740gf pump connector is that that it would had to also power the pump itself and the vrm fan, has the device only gets power from the VGA fan header. Seems to me that could be too much voltage and it could damage it, what do you think?


I do not have any idea how many watts/amps the VGA fan header is, and what the requirements of the pump and 2 fans are. This is why I recommended the motherboard fan control option.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 22, 2013)

I think I will run the 740GF from the Motherboard, as you sugested, probably a Noctua NF-F12PWM. Is there isnt a way to make that PWM fan RPMs change according to GPU temperature?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 22, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> I think I will run the 740GF from the Motherboard, as you sugested, probably a Noctua NF-F12PWM. Is there isnt a way to make that PWM fan RPMs change according to GPU temperature?


If FanXpert does not have GPU temp control, and you cannot find an external program that views gpu temps and allows you to setup fan curves, you would actually have to use the gpu fan header, and then setup fan curves from a GPU tweaking program.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 22, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> If FanXpert does not have GPU temp control, and you cannot find an external program that views gpu temps and allows you to setup fan curves, you would actually have to use the gpu fan header, and then setup fan curves from a GPU tweaking program.



That's what I thought, if the 740gf was designed like that it should work, right? ;-) 
What about you, what wc components do you have?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 22, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> That's what I thought, if the 740gf was designed like that it should work, right? ;-)
> What about you, what wc components do you have?


Id recommend a tbalancer fan contrller they come with sensors and are software setup in Windows and easily power fans and pumps to a controlled temp,   I dont think a gfx card fan header is able to give out pump wattage , 2 fans max imho and pumps can easily pull a lot of power especially at start up, too much imho for mobo headers,  ive found max speed pump well mounted and controlled push pull fans ideal and quite enough.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 22, 2013)

Those t balancer sure look hard to control, I wad hoping to let the motherboard do everything automatically


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 22, 2013)

Badelhas said:


> Those t balancer sure look hard to control, I wad hoping to let the motherboard do everything automatically


Well you can setup the fans off mobo headers just permanently power the pump direct from psu , I sit my pumps on a few layers of filter/foam or susspend them from something so the sounds minimal and its best anyway to have high pressure and flow as fans can be set lower and quit err whilst cooling well  the tbalancer is sweet very easy to use with win7 but admittedly not necessary.

Oh and ive two gpus in a single loop with a cpu and they all stay within ten degrees package temp and the water gains 5-10 degrees max all round the loop so controlling the temp of it all off just the cpus temp.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 22, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Well you can setup the fans off mobo headers just permanently power the pump direct from psu , I sit my pumps on a few layers of filter/foam or susspend them from something so the sounds minimal and its best anyway to have high pressure and flow as fans can be set lower and quit err whilst cooling well  the tbalancer is sweet very easy to use with win7 but admittedly not necessary.


I don't think you know what pump he is talking about . This watercooling system he is using is an asetek AIO. So the pump is built into the waterblock, the pump gets it's power from the GPU fan header plug. The units he is using are the 760gc and a 760gf.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 22, 2013)

It's a 760GC (no problem cause it has a 3 pin female connector to connect to a mb fan header) and a 740GF (which gets its power, a the vrm fan,  from the VGA fan header.


----------

